# Best ROM for Battery Life?



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello Android Gang,

I have been away from the ROM community for quite some time. Not sure if I just got burned out or if RL just got in the way for a bit (maybe a combination of both). I am back for now and was wondering if you guys could help me in deciding what ROM/ROMs I should try first.

For me, battery life is always the most important factor. I know that there a lot of variable that determine battery life, but what set up is giving you your best results? At this point I am using an outdated BB ROM (at least 2 updates behind). Battery life has been "okay". I can play JetPack Joyride (love that game) for about 10 minutes and it will drain about 10 percent of my battery. I can generally go about 8-10 hours of minimal use (few phone calls, texting, a little twitter action etc). That is with extended battery.

Got any ideas or thoughts? Thanks in advance.

Ben


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

leave it plugged in and stay at home.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Exactly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay....done. Just called and quit job.

Crap...power bill is due next month.

What do I do now?


----------



## eqjunkie829 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> Okay....done. Just called and quit job.
> 
> Crap...power bill is due next month.
> 
> What do I do now?


Well, your options are solar charger or a really long extention cord that will reach to the neighbors house.

Sent from my Google GSM Gnex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

slim rom, ime, is da best for battery. Also, I have chargers by my bed, in my workout space, at my desk at work, and in my truck.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

oh, and latest 3 lean kernels are good on battery.

edit : Lean kernel on 4.2


----------



## elijahahah (Jun 2, 2012)

I've seen threads like this and the usual answer, as with any question about 'best' rom, is try out different roms on your own (or in this case different rom/kernel combinations). I'd also recommend giving lean kernel a try.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Franco's latest nightly is the shit. I posted several battery shots in the CM10 thread using Franco kernel and people are jealous. Got 16 hours with 3:30 screen on some Pandora and 1.5 hours of GPS. Go to that thread and look

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Franco's latest nightly is the shit. I posted several battery shots in the CM10 thread using Franco kernel and people are jealous. Got 16 hours with 3:30 screen on some Pandora and 1.5 hours of GPS. Go to that thread and look
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


On the stock battery? That is dam good - Franco always did work well on my phone, I'm using Faux 23m right now and have no complaints.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Save yourself the time and stress of constantly trying to find the best setup for battery life and just get a second battery. I would much rather take the slight inconvenience of having to carry and swap a battery rather than spend hours playing with settings and sacrificing features that use battery.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

PappaFloyd said:


> On the stock battery? That is dam good - Franco always did work well on my phone, I'm using Faux 23m right now and have no complaints.


 Yep Stock 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Save yourself the time and stress of constantly trying to find the best setup for battery life and just get a second battery. I would much rather take the slight inconvenience of having to carry and swap a battery rather than spend hours playing with settings and sacrificing features that use battery.


^ This. I did this a week a two after getting my phone. I Also got a dock/external battery charger in one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

People still make these threads?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

One would argue stock ROM/Kernel for battery life.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

iOS 6 lol j/k

*puts flame suit on*


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Detonation said:


> Save yourself the time and stress of constantly trying to find the best setup for battery life and just get a second battery. I would much rather take the slight inconvenience of having to carry and swap a battery rather than spend hours playing with settings and sacrificing features that use battery.


Get a 3rd and 4th battery too. Don't know if it's still up, but with that sprint employee discount the extended batteries were going for less than 8 bucks. WIN!


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> iOS 6


Will that work with Franco's Kernel?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

calripkenturner said:


> People still make these threads?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


People will always make these threads


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> Will that work with Franco's Kernel?


I'd assume it works well. ;-)


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> iOS 6 lol j/k
> 
> *puts flame suit on*


You better make sure that flame suit is made of good solid asbestos.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Franco makes anything look good. I put it on my PBJ sandwich and it was amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

